# How many goose decoys do I need?



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

I know that in the early season it's about 3 dozen or so and in the late season it's all you got. I would like to know how many decoys a guy got to have. I would like to know if I should get some more Dakotas or If I'm good where I'm at. Let me know what you guys got, here's what I got.....

3 dozen Dakotas painted
3 dozen Dakota xfd lessers
16 ghg ffd lookers
4 dozen ffd lessers
3 dozen ffd sleeper shells

Thanks


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Why would you NEED 3 dozen decoys out in the early season?? We kill the $#!t outta early season birds and have done it with 4-6 deeks per hunter. Late season can be a different story, but even with cagy, heavilly hunted residents and a bunch of migrators, we still don't put out more than about 12-18 deeks per hunter and still consistantly shoot limits. LOCATION, HIDE, PROPER SPREAD PLACEMENT (not neccesarilly spread size), and decent, timely calling kills birds, not neccesarilly numbers.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

In my opinion you have all you need. But hunting where I live might be different. I have around 7 doz. total and never use all of them. We have the all or nothing guys here too, and last year I killed more than they did. In the early season last year I set out 8 full body decoys, and 2 guys shot a limit. Later in the season, if I hunted alone it was around 2 doz, if I had 2 hunters around 3 doz. 3 hunters I would mix in a few more, don't think I set more than 4 doz all season.

Now you will get others on here that will tell you to set them all everytime, and then go buy more. Where we hunt we have several Hunt clubs, and they all have 2000 decoy spreads. By the time the birds get to us they have seen every flag, decoy, blind etc. I try to do something different. Watch the birds in the fields. If there is large groups use more, small groups use less. Remember, not all 2000 Geese in that field were there when that first flight landed. Start small and grow if needed.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Your set.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

i have 11 doz fullbodies and use them all sometimes, even in the Early Season. I just think it looks cool to set them all out, you got them why not use them?


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

how many goose decoys do i need?.......

question is how much money do you have? if you got extra money to spend, then you need more decoys.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Duck_Hunter12 said:


> how many goose decoys do i need?.......
> 
> question is how much money do you have? if you got extra money to spend, then you need more decoys.


Yeah see, that's what KEEPS getting me into trouble with the GF!! :rollin: I just picked up a dozen GHG FFDs and told her I only got a 6 pack. I don't like sleeping in the garage...there's spiders out there!! :crybaby:


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

never discuss decoy price or amounts around wives or girl friends.That will only lead to them counting that money for other things.ANd much misery for you.


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

In the early season I only bring a dozen out with me and usually only use about 8 of them. And me and my buddy usually limit out it's mostly being in the right spot being concealed and one thing that always helps me at least is a flag. So for decoys in the early season you don't need that many. And dndhomes is right never discuss prices for decoys with a girlfriend or just find a girlfriend that loves to hunt. :beer:


----------

